# Domain - Path Forwarding - URL-Holding



## Arcoz (24. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
hoffe das ich das hier Fragen darf.
Ansonsten bitte den Thread verschieben.

Habe mir ein Webspace besorgt,
dazu nun eine Domain.

Da der Webspace nur über eine subdomain,
also name.anbieter.de erreichbar ist
wollte ich eine Domain darauf weiterleiten lassen.

Nun wollte ich es aber so haben,
das der eigentliche Server nicht angzeigt wird,
aber der Pfad und das Unterverzeichnis in dem ich bin
hinter meiner geakuften URL steht.

Sprich: wenn ich auf http://www.name.anbieter.de/page/index.php bin
soll im Browser http://meine-domain.de/page/index.php angezeigt werden.

Habe gelsen das dies über 
Path Forwarding, URL-Holding und über URL-Proxy möglich ist.
Eigentlich alles das gleiche so wie die Beschreibung ist, nur nennen es alle anders.

Nun suche ich aber eine 4 alternative hierzu,
da ich die Domain schon gekauft habe,
diese Option aber nicht zur Vefügung steht.

Wenn es so keine gibt, würde ich mich über 1-2 Anbieter freuen, die diese Option zu günstigen Konditionen anbieten.

Dazu wär eins-zwei Sätzen von welchen die hiermit 
schon erfahrung gemacht haben sicherlich sehr hilfreich.

Hoffe ich stelle nicht zu viele Ansprüche 

Würde mich aber riesig Freuen,
da ich nicht genau weiß ob ich nun mit meiner Domain umziehen muss,
oder nicht 

Wäre euch aber seeeeeeeeehr Dankbar 

Lieben Gruß
Arcoz


----------



## port29 (26. Juli 2008)

Hi,

kann dir da glaube ich weiterhelfen. Aber zunächst mal eine Gegenfrage: Was genau hostest du? Sind das nur html Seiten oder brauchst du etwas mehr?


----------

